# Replace rear abs sensor



## Marc111111 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,I didnt find a write up for replacing rear wheel sensor so here is how i did it.

ABS Rear Wheel Sensor Replacement 1999 225 Quattro

•	Chock front wheels and release handbrake. "Break the wheel bolts first on wheel to be removed"
•	Jack up rear of car and support securely on stands, you can jack up on only one side 
•	Remove wheel
•	Remove wiring plug for abs sensor
•	Remove the Allen key bolt holding sensor in place; tap the Allen key socket fully into the bolt to get the best chance of a good grip. If you chew it up it will be a nightmare as access is limited!
•	Pull the sensor out with angled extra long nose pliers. If it come out you are lucky.
•	Clean up the hole with a fine file, but be careful not to damage the abs rotor.

If you can't remove the sensor which is likely! It's been in there for a while. Undertake the following additional steps 
•	Remove Brake Calliper and leave supported on an axle stand or tied out the way, leave the brake fluid line attached.
•	Remove screw holding brake disk to hub
•	Remove Brake disc
•	Tap the sensor out with a thin punch through the holes, in the abs rotor. It will tap out nice and easy if you are lucky (mine did) and you will wonder why you could not pull it out.
Reassemble in reverse order, but the following will also be necessary
•	Only just pinch he ABS sensor retaining bolt 
•	When putting the little screw back in that holds the disc in place, it only needs to be just pinched up.
•	Wind back the rear calliper piston, it's on a thread so turn back in (Clockwise) not a straight push. 
•	Tighten the calliper retaining bolts to the correct torque
•	Apply the hand brake 5 time then apply the food brake 5 times to adjust rear caliper piston
•	Tighten wheel bolts to correct torque.
•	Clear the abs fault code and hope it does not come back!

Took me 45 minutes to do 
If you have VAGCOM you can do a live block check to see the new abs sensor is working before re-assembly.


----------

